# chameleon project in south greece



## ornata (Mar 13, 2008)

hello guys

I have some great news, from july-december I will possible work on a chameleon conservation project(volunter) in the south-western Peloponnese, Greece


I will try to take a lot of pictures of bought scorpions and other arachnids
I know it is possible to find 3 scorpion species in this area, and I really hope
I would find Iurus dufoureius. I know it is hard to find this species, but I after all have six months.....

Cheers


----------



## Scott C. (Mar 14, 2008)

6 months! That's a hell of a trip. Have fun, and good luck finding the rarity!


----------

